# 4 star rating island and got lily of the valley?



## moonshi (Apr 20, 2020)

I time traveled and saw a lily of the valley spawned by the edge of the cliff so I thought I got 5 stars (don't know why since Isabelle told me there is too much clutter before! Haha). I went back to check rating and it is still 4 stars with the same too much clutter stuff. 

Now, I'm just curious if anyone else saw the lily of the valley in their 4 star island as well?


----------



## pocky (Apr 20, 2020)

Is it possible that you had a 5 star rating and then lost it?


----------



## lunachii (Apr 20, 2020)

Sometimes you can be right on the edge of either 4 stars or 5, so even just one flower spawning over night can make it go from 4 stars to 5. So the town will load as a 5 star town, but then maybe you dug up that flower or planted a weed, making it go back down to 4 stars. I've seen a guy talk about this on youtube, because the exact same happened in his town


----------



## mystery (Apr 20, 2020)

My town has too many trees and when I would check each day the money tree would grow and put me back to 4 stars. It’s possible that something similar happened and you met and lost the requirements at the same time.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for the insights all! 

For my island, I have diys everywhere and I believe it's why she said I have too much clutter. Either way, I'll take the lily of the valley flower and hope more spawn.


----------



## NotEllaB (May 11, 2021)

I have 4 stars and IDK if my island just Trippin, but I started getting gold roses around 3 stars, and just got a lily of the valley. My island has never been 5 stars since I check after I change anything.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 11, 2021)

NotEllaB said:


> I have 4 stars and IDK if my island just Trippin, but I started getting gold roses around 3 stars, and just got a lily of the valley. My island has never been 5 stars since I check after I change anything.


I thought you get gold roses by using a golden watering can on a black rose? Was that wrong?

But yeah the star rating is confusing, I really don’t pay attention. Or care at this point.


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> I thought you get gold roses by using a golden watering can on a black rose? Was that wrong?
> 
> But yeah the star rating is confusing, I really don’t pay attention. Or care at this point.


No you're not wrong!
You need 5 stars to get the DIY for a golden watering can.
But anyone with a golden watering can, even from 1 stars, can get them


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 11, 2021)

That’s what I thought. Especially since I already gotten the DIY.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 11, 2021)

Most likely you had a 5 star and didn’t notice. It’s possible to have it a couple of seconds, and then lose it instantly as well. Anything you touch , plant, pickup or move can affect the rating.


----------



## HollySeeker (May 13, 2021)

I guess its possible that you went up to 5 stars and dropped back down?

Although I did read something online a while back where someone said they take lily of the valley and leave it on people's islands so they think they've gained 5 stars...


----------

